# Shotgun for squirrel hunting



## dslc6487 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have used many shotguns for squirrel hunting. Most recently, I have used a Remington 870 pump and a 11-87 auto in a 20 ga.  I am now 70 years old, and the remingtons seem to get heavier each time I go hunting. But I have a good little squirrel dog and she is not only a dog, she is family.  And I love to hunt with her.  I am looking for a lighter gun to carry and shoot.  Does anyone out there use a Benelli 20 or 12 gauge for hunting squirrels.  I think the Benelli is mostly a bird or duck gun, but just wondering.  The older I get, the slower I get, the more the gun kicks.  Getting old is not for wimps.  But, I want to keep squirrel hunting as long as I can and was looking at maybe a light weight auto such as a Benelli.  Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 4, 2017)

i had a Franchi 20 that was light. I think it was the 620 model. Didn't kick bad either


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 4, 2017)

Marlin 22 with a good lower power scope is a lot lighter, doesnt kick, also you dont have to spit out shot as you eat


----------



## lung deflater (Jan 7, 2017)

Youth model mossberg SA 20gauge nice gun real light and real nice to carry thrue the wood


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 7, 2017)

*Easy carry squirrel gun thoughts.*

While most .22 rifles are a delight to carry in the squirrel woods, I have long  eschewed these due to concern over the danger range of the long rifle cartridge.

That said, an old lightweight single barrel 12 bore is also delight to carry.  The problem is the ammunition.  The  available 1.125 ounce factory loads in my favored #4* shot are put up in "game loads" with low antimony shot which invariably does not pattern all that well. 

As a handloader / reloader, it is easy to assemble premium hard (5% antimony content) lead #4 shot into 1.125 ounce 1150 fps loads using published trap load data. However, I prefer to take a more interesting route.

I like to assemble the loads in paper hulls, (once fired Federal or new Cheddite). The load is a simple 3 dram / 82 grain load of FFFg black powder.  A simple card and cork stack over powder is followed with a coin wrapper shot cup and hard #4 shot. The load can be closed with a fold or roll crimp as you may prefer.

_I cannot imagine a more pleasant and memorable day as one spent with a good dog and a simple single barrel.  A few squirrels in the bag and a lingering waft of black powder smoke drifting through the trees completes the scene._

*Number four, (.13"), high antimony shot generally passes completely through a squirrel, avoiding any hard suprises at the dinner table.


----------

